# GROCNROLL



## GROCNROLL (May 1, 2005)

Hi folks,

I've got a question for anyone who might know. Have the Red Baron's victory cups ever been recovered? The last I heard, they were taken by the Russians in WW2 were last seen in some warehouse somewhere in Russia. Are there any new developments?

Thanks,

GROCNROLL


----------



## HealzDevo (May 24, 2005)

I have never heard anything about the Red Baron's victory cups. Be interesting to find out, although I don't think so as it would have been a news item if they were actually found as he lives on in the sub-conscious as a name known even to those non-aviation enthusiasts.


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Dec 30, 2019)

This link could help you figure out the whereabouts of the Red Baron's silver victory cups:

The Red Baron's trophies


----------

